# How to Install Solar Panels



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

The google links do not show any home that is newer than 3 years. I checked my new build location. 
Solar panels do not like to get *hot.*

Rate article as advertising and a lot of mis- guided information.


----------



## AbrahamDK (Sep 27, 2021)

Before your contractor can start any installation work, you need to decide on the best solar panel type for your roof. In most cases, your contractor will suggest what they feel will work best with your roof. However, it’s a good idea to know about and understand your options before making a final decision. I recommend monocrystalline panels Solar Panel Reviews - Blog About Solar Energy | Solwiser for example LG Mono X Solar PV Modules 265 Watts. You can rely on these when you’re on the go or to provide the power you need at home.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Get their claims as sworn statements by company principals.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Electrical production from panels is not a constant nor guaranteed. The amount of sunlight and cloud cover, rain and snow will all affect production.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have no idea how the OP expects to get a 1kW system from one 40w panel.

He also is missing an inverter unless he is expecting to use dc power somehow. 
DC power would require batteries and a charge controller unless the power was used Immediately as produced.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Oso954 said:


> I have no idea how the OP expects to get a 1kW system from one 40w panel.


He needs a proofreader.


----------



## RTrepairguy (Nov 24, 2021)

Although having solar panels installed can cost you big time. It's a practical choice to make (for those who have the capabilities) if you are living in a tropical region and for countries that always experience blackouts.


----------

